
Textreme – A text editor with situational effects (2018) - hactually
https://le-von.itch.io/textreme
======
RubenSandwich
In the same vein as "rhythm mode", I created a VSCode plugin that changes your
system volume based upon how fast you are typing:
[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=rubennic...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=rubennic.codeflow).

------
k_
Just tried it with my toddler and she loved it :)

(I then opened her a tty with vim on an old laptop and she enjoyed it too..
until she managed to exit vim Oo)

~~~
JadeNB
> (I then opened her a tty with vim on an old laptop and she enjoyed it too..
> until she managed to exit vim Oo)

More than many adults can manage! :wq

~~~
applecrazy
I prefer :x to quit, but yeah, pretty cool.

------
yreg
Atom has a nice package similar to this

[https://atom.io/packages/activate-power-
mode](https://atom.io/packages/activate-power-mode)

~~~
gunn
And a port for VS Code: [https://github.com/hoovercj/vscode-power-
mode](https://github.com/hoovercj/vscode-power-mode)

~~~
ebg13
The vscode plugin is pretty janky in comparison.

------
onemoresoop
This is nice but is there any practical use of these? I feel that the
animations at some point become a bit overwhelming for the senses and you’d
want to turn them off.

~~~
jmbi
I may have an idea, for the sound at least.

I think this is essentially a way to "simulate" the loud keys of a mechanical
keyboard on a silent/quieter keyboard. Most mechanical keyboard users would
probably say the "click clack" sounds from their key switches are just a side
effect and the real reason they use them is the "feel", but I'd argue that
it's the entire sensory experience: the feel and sound, that they (and I)
enjoy.

It'd be nice to have some low-latency "click clack" sounds on my MBP using
Neovim...

~~~
jjrh
The sound definitely helps but I think the reason most people like the
mechanical switches is that you get a good feeling for when the key has
actuated.

Lot of the time I have headphones and music on to drown out sounds so i'm not
hearing the clicks anyways. The sound is really secondary but may make a
difference the same way phone vibration on keyboard input makes a difference.

------
dubcanada
This is amazing!

Also I don't think I've ever been a Godot GDScript application before.

------
enriquto
after downloading the source code, what do I do? I do not recognize the
language it is written in, nor there are compilation instructions...

~~~
generichuman
Open the project using Godot Engine
([https://godotengine.org/](https://godotengine.org/))

------
me_me_me
It would be nice if it had CTRL+S shortcut

~~~
warmwaffles
Saving work is for the weak.

~~~
dvtrn
Ah, you symlink ~ to swap as well? I see you too a user who likes to live
dangerously :P

------
purplezooey
whoah nifty

------
tictoc
nice

